# Trying to get a dark copper hair color, please help!



## courtney83 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello - I'm new to this site! I was wondering if anyone could advise me on how to get this dark copper color? I can't seem to find any at home dye's that look similar. I'm trying to get the color in emma stone's hair. I have medium brown hair, that is currently uncolored (for over 8 months now). It tends to have a slight goldish-red appearance when in the sun.  http://www.arabiaweddings.com/sites/default/files/uploads/2012/10/30/091310-emma-stone-400.jpg  If anyone has any advice on how to achieve this color or what products to use, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------

